# Free Giveaway Black Convict Cichlid Juveniles



## Aqua-purell

20 Black Convict Cichlids Juveniles. 

Free giveaway to a good home. I will ship priority with 3 day heat pack including Styrofoam & plastic bag for each fish. Payments will be made through on the money order preferred for the shipping cost. No paypal please. 

Within Alberta, Canada Only. (Canada Post - Shipping Available)

Priority - next day (speed) shipping.
Xpresspost - next day and 2 days (speed) shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## Aqua-purell




----------



## Aqua-purell

I decided to give me a try for those juvenile black convict convict cichlids are doing great good job cleaning as scavenge on the bottom of the gravel. They are always searching any kinds of food on the gravel. They are also quite curious. They are very hardy fish. The Convict Cichlid is an aggressive cichlid that can only be kept with similarily sized or larger fish that have the same temperament as aggressive fish. So I wouldn't worry about them. The Convict Cichlids are fairly easy to care for provided their water is kept clean. I loved them so much! Haven't seen the ammonia spike for a very long time in my aquarium tank. Just wondering how they do that! Smart fish! 
__________________


----------

